# CAAD7 experiance ??



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I just sold a Merlin Extralight frame which did not live up to the hype for me. It was beautiful, but the ride was not very crisp. I've decided to go the other end of the spectrum and picked up a CAAD7 on Ebay with the Time/Slice fork and will build it up with my existing grouppo. How does the CAAD7 ride for a 150 lb rider? After years on steel and the last year on Ti, am I going to feel that aluminum ride, or is that overstated? I have to admit I am impressed with the appearance of the Cannondale. Are the newer CAAD8/9's really that much different?


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

There are only very small differences between caad7,caad8 and caad9. The ride will probably be a little harsher but nothing to worry about. I currently own a caad8 and the ride isnt bad at all and I have owned plenty of carbon and ti bikes. Thin aluminum is not very durable so be very careful. In fact some Cannondales leave the factory with a dent.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*awesome ride*

i too have a caad 7. i recently upgraded from an older 2.8 frame and found the CAAD 7 to be plenty stiff where it counted but in contrast to the older 2.8 much easier on the body. now mind you i'm 200lbs and using a carbon seatpost and specialized toupe saddle (which when installed on the old 2.8 made a world of difference themselves). i absolutly love my caad 7, it's light and stiff for climbing yet rock solid and stable on the decents.

between caad 7 and caad 8 the primary difference was more aero shaped seatstays and forged dropouts that saved 10-15 grams.

caad 8 to caad 9 was a much larger change. caad 9 uses more shaping in the tubes to increase stiffness and i believe they may have elarged the seatpost similar to the system 6 frames


----------



## dontimberline (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fine with me*

I weight a buck-fifty and have been absolutely fine with the CAAD7. It's a very responsive and quick frame. I typically ride shorter distances (30-35 miles), so my body doesn't take much of a beating regardless of how stiff the frame is. So I'm not the best candidate to tell you whether this is the right frame for you if you're looking to do centuries. I also have a very nice Columbus steel frame, but I find myself reaching for the 'Dale on at least 80% of my rides.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

jhenry4 said:


> i too have a caad 7. i recently upgraded from an older 2.8 frame and found the CAAD 7 to be plenty stiff where it counted but in contrast to the older 2.8 much easier on the body. now mind you i'm 200lbs and using a carbon seatpost and specialized toupe saddle (which when installed on the old 2.8 made a world of difference themselves). i absolutly love my caad 7, it's light and stiff for climbing yet rock solid and stable on the decents.
> 
> between caad 7 and caad 8 the primary difference was more aero shaped seatstays and forged dropouts that saved 10-15 grams.
> 
> caad 8 to caad 9 was a much larger change. caad 9 uses more shaping in the tubes to increase stiffness and *i believe they may have elarged the seatpost similar to the system 6 frames*


 A system6 has a caad9 rear end and the seatpost is still 27.2. Starting a couple years Cannondale increased the seat tube diameter so it flares out from right above the front der clamp to the bb. 2006 Cannondale caad8 and above now use a 34.9 front der clamp. The seat tube diameter at the top is still 31.8 and like I said earlier the seat post is also still 27.2.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

i'm not a great canidate for the whole smooth ride since i'm 16 and havent exactly experienced a whole lot of materials. But certaintly i've done several centuries, several metric centuries, and a fare amount of 20+mph team rides that were over 50 miles. It has been fine, dampening isnt as great as some bikes i've ridden but it is afterall designed to be very stiff. BTW i ride a 2006 CAAD 8 R5000. You should be happy with it.


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

I ride a CAAD 7 R1000 bike. I find the bike to be more responsive than other bikes that I have tried which includes an old Panasonic (steel), Felt F65 (aluminum), Trek 5200 (carbon fiber). Now I must tell you that I changed my seatpost and handlebars to carbon fiber, which IMO killed some road vibrations. As for being to stiff or not the appropriate bike for centuries, I would disagree. I have road centuries with my bike and have not had an issue. Overall a good experience with the bike. BTW, I think the frame and color scheme is beautiful on my particular r1000 model (metallic black).


----------

